# Problème Bootcamp



## PulsarFox (24 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,
J’ai essayé plusieurs fois d’installer Windows via Bootcamp mais le mac redémarre avant la fin du partitionnement.
Après le redémarrage, on voit qu’il ne c’est rien passé.
Ou alors il me dit “échec de l’installation de Bootcamp”
“Une erreur s’est produite lors de la copie des fichiers d’installation de Windows”
Pouvez-vous m’aider à régler ce problème?
Merci d’avance


----------



## PulsarFox (24 Juin 2019)

Voici ce qui apparait après l'erreur de BootCamp


----------



## Vécox (6 Juillet 2019)

Peut-être ? https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209351


----------

